# Herve Roy - Lover's Theme



## help

Hi CM forums..
I had just heard an amazing piece by this fellow, a terrible terrible shame that it's related to such a viral video it makes it EXTREMELY difficult for me to enjoy the piece. The name of the piece was Lover's Theme and i was hoping that some of you would know similar pieces to "Lover's Theme". If so i'd appreciate if you could post the names of them. Also, are piano pieces classified under specific sub genres? If so could you please tell me what 
Herve Roy - Lover's theme would go under? This sort of music is extraordinary! Sorry I haven't listened to classical piano that much in the past so i may come off as a bit stupid.
Thanks!


----------

